
Why schools are structured the way they are - jseliger
https://www.vox.com/identities/2017/10/26/16533878/race-education-segregation-nikole-hannah-jones
======
jseliger
The original title is IMO needlessly inflammatory, but the underlying material
is interesting and useful.

